

From Chaos to Control – Netflix's Resiliency Tests - Chris911
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/08/from-chaos-to-control-testing.html

======
superflit
Irony... The link is down right now.

But sure it is very interesting netflix has a great score dealing with
complexities and it is a game changer on entertainment field.

